

PhoneGap Goodies for Angular – Part One of Our Holiday Gift to You - Backand
http://blog.backand.com/holiday-phonegap-goodies/

======
guru987
Great stuff, when is the next article due?

~~~
Backand
Thanks! Early next week we will put out Part 2.

------
amity123
Thnx for this. Lots of good info.

------
gigiben
Great post

------
relly
Nice blog

~~~
Backand
Keep an eye out for Part 2 coming next week.

------
galfrenkel
very interesting

~~~
Backand
Glad you like it. Keep an eye out for our next article.

